# FOSTER NEEDED: Central Ohio



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

I have three stray kittens that I brought in today, in anticipation of this weekend's cold snap. The local shelters are citing waits of three or four weeks until they have room. I cannot foster these kittens, as I have three cats of my own.

These three kittens are friendly and beautiful, but scared. I've been feeding them for two weeks now, and they don't mind my company. In fact, I just sang them to sleep. 

If you are located in central Ohio and can help temporarily, please let me know.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Foster is no longer needed. I ended up finding a shelter with room.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's good news.  Thank you for helping them.


----------

